
The final days of sub-400ppm carbon dioxide - vinayak147
http://blogs.agu.org/mountainbeltway/2015/11/09/the-final-days-of-sub-400-ppm-carbon-dioxide/
======
DrScump
already posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543157)

